# Car Insurance in the news again



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

There have been a couple of items in the news in recent days about the cost of car insurance...

One claiming that comprehensive car insurance premiums rose on average by 14% (£95) during 2016 and the other that men still pay more than women even though gender equality rules state insurers can't specifically use gender as a rating factor.

Of course, on the question of gender there are other risk factors that produce the result - men tend to cover more miles and are more likely to drive for work, have sportier cars and more motoring convictions. Those are each rated on for all drivers, so gender doesn't specifically feature.

Nevertheless, these headlines highlight the need to get a competitive quote at renewal. At Chris Knott Insurance we're always happy to quote you, even if it's just so you can benchmark your existing cover and price.

It worked really well for this member of the Yeti Owners Club:
_"I received a great quote from Chris Knott when my Yeti came up for renewal this November. Shamefully I'd been with D*****L*** for several years without shopping around so my premium was very uncompetitive. Chris Knott halved it! So I got a quote for the other half's new car too and they were still the cheapest around for combined insurance."_ *discosteve*

To find out how much you could save with Chris Knott's special club member scheme please give us a call or PM me your number at renewal so we can call you.

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274* - please *mention this forum/club* when you call.

ONLINE: Callback Request Form

We like to think we're bringing something extra to the table too by way of *personal service, expert advice, accessibility, accountability to the club/forum and by providing all the ongoing support you need throughout your time as our client*.

Please include us in the mix when searching for your next year's cover.

best,
Nick

***********************
*RECENT FEEDBACK*
As a member of the car enthusiast community you really can save money when switching to Chris Knott and NOT just in year one:

_"I got a good deal this year with Chris Knott, both mine and Nicci's daily insurances."_ *Ettienne, Volvo Performance Club UK*

_"EP3 Insured with Chris Knott - matched best price and better policy. Just taken out a policy through Ian at Chris Knott Insurance and am really pleased. I used the usual websites to try to get a decent quote for my EP3, most of the premiums look ok but once into the details each online policy seemed to have a hole in; no legal cover, no replacement car, month's salary for an excess etc, etc. Called up Chris Knott and not only could they match the online price, the policy had a lower excess, added legal cover and an extra 2000 miles on the policy. Give 'em a try."_ *JTM12, Typre-R-Owners.co.uk*

_"I've been getting my Volvo insurance through Chris Knott for many years, hard to find good insurance for modified cars."_ *t5_andy, Volvo Owners Club*

_"Sensible car insurance renewal arrived this morning from ChrisKnottIns - easily undercut my other like-for-like quotes by £200+ nice one!"_ *Chris Green, Twitter*


----------

